# ICSI Cycle converted to IUI due to poor response



## MrsMock (Oct 15, 2009)

I've been on stimms for 10 days now and only 1 follicle has responded to high levels of drugs (450 gonal F then 225 GF and 225 Menupour) so they wanted to cancel my ICSI cycle, but we've decided to convert it to IUI.  (it's our last change for a sibling before we move on with our lives)


Are there an positive stories out there for to keep my PMA up?


Also anyone who had similar situation or has done stimulated IUI did you have Cyclogest pessareis afterwards?  My clinic says to just take one but I had a successful cycle where I was on them for several weeks.


I have the drugs, will it do any harm in taking them anyway?


Thanks for reading and baby dust to all xxx


----------



## Ask1980 (Feb 7, 2015)

Hiya I had 8 IUIs but only 2 stimulated and my very last go with one follicle was my bfp who is now 9 weeks old! 
I took Cyclogest for 12 weeks. There's mixed reviews about whether it really works but I insisted and believe it helped my little man stick! They won't do any harm. Good luck and I hope it works out for you xx


----------



## MrsMock (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks for your reassurance Ask1980 that really does give me comfort and huge congratulations on your baby. I hope you're managing some sleep and enjoying the baby bubble.  What a journey you've had.  All the best xx


----------



## VicksterM (Jun 12, 2016)

For my stimulated IUIs I was given Cyclogest until the result of the pregnancy test and would have had more if successful. I don't think it can do any harm - my understanding is it's just in case your body doesn't produce enough progesterone before the placenta takes over. Could you talk through your concerns with the clinic to check? All the best of luck with the cycle : ) I'm quite a believer in eating the right things etc afterwards to help with implantation - mainly because I think that plus acupuncture helped us : ) x


----------



## MrsMock (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks VicksterM that's good advice. I'm going to discuss with the clinic re pessaries, I already have them so I may as well take them (under their advisement of course). I'm looking at nutrition too, any tips on what to eat specifically? I've got acupuncture booked too. Figured I can give it my best shot as I've saved several thousand pounds not doing the icsi! Thanks for sharing x


----------



## VicksterM (Jun 12, 2016)

I'm not sure how much is based in science but I had plenty to drink and plenty of warm food/drink (I had read that energetically warm food was good and to avoid frozen things eg ice cream, ice), plus added in Brazil nuts, eggs and avocado, which are supposed to help implantation. I also cut out gluten and had plenty of fruit and veg... There might be something useful on the web -  can't remember where I read that - it might have been Zita West. Good luck   X


----------



## MrsMock (Oct 15, 2009)

VicksterM many thanks, I'm eating all those things and have been gluten free since Feb (life changing dropping that evil stuff!) I didn't know about the warming foods, so thanks for the tips. All the best xx


----------



## VicksterM (Jun 12, 2016)

Look forward to hearing the result of your cycle - another thing I found helpful was hypnotherapy CDs - I'm not sure what role they played but definitely put my brain in a more positive mindset : ) Good luck


----------

